# Грыжа диска L5-S1. Блокада. Онемела нога



## Kenidavai (7 Июл 2020)

Всех приветствую. Это мой первый опыт. Писания данных статей. В общем ситуация следующая.
С недавних пор я стал замечать что после сна не могу не согнуться не разогнуться. Пока не сделаешь зарядку. Потом в течении дня вроде норм. Не обращал особого внимания. Иногда поясница болела мазал вольтареном. Все это дело грешил что кровать неудобная и тд. 

Пару раз в год занимаюсь спортом. Гантели, штанги и тд. Без фанатизма. Тут после перерыва с пол года начал опять. Выполняя упражнение Армейский жим (Поднимаем Штангу над головой в положение стоя) без спец ремня для спины. Думал буду мышцы спины тренировать. На след день я проснулся с адской болью в спине. Не мог не согнуться не разогнуться. Зарядка уже не помогла. Весь день так корчился. Через день спина прошла. Но! Начала болеть ягодица и отдавать боль до колена. Больно было вставать и садиться. Расходился и вроде нормально. 

Я мучился с этим две недели натирал себя мазями и тд. Думал что мышцу защемило или что подобное. Итог поехал на МРТ потому что терпеть не было сил уже и боль возрастала. Диагноз грыжа L5/S1 дисков. Я был в шоке потому что никогда бы не подумал что у меня может быть грыжа. В общем невролог прописала капельницы думая что у меня защемление. Увидела снимки мрт отправила меня к Нейрохирургу. На тот момент я мог смело все делать. Только было больно вставать и садиться. 

Нейрохирург сказал операция или блокада. Я выбрал блокаду. Он тут же мне ее поставил. За 2500 рублей. В бесплатной клинике)  Я полежал час и пошел довольный домой. На след день боль стала меньше. Но вот через день НАЧАЛСЯ АД. ВО ПЕРВЫХ НОГА НАЧАЛА НЕМЕТЬ. НАЧАЛИСЬ БОЛИ. ДОШЛО ДО ТОГО ЧТО ПЫТАЯСЬ ВСТАТЬ в туалет меня пронзила адская боль. Любое движение вызвало боль. Я через боль лег прямо на кровать. Меня трясло и колотило всего. Жена меня еле сдерживала. Похоже было на фильм ужасов. 

В общем вызвали скорую. Не помню какой препарат они мне вкололи. Но помогло хорошо. Я отлежался день ночь. Нога к этому моменту уже практически онемела. Внутренняя часть икры и стопа внешняя часть. Большой палец чувствую. В общем сейчас боли все ушли. Ничего не болит. Делаю гимнастику, вишу на турнике, планку и тд. Но нога онемевшая так и осталось. После блокады прошло 6 дней. На носок встать левой ногой не могу. На пятку могу. Очень страшно что так могу остаться инвалидом. Хожу прихрамывая. Стараюсь больше ходить расхаживать ногу. Записался на иглоукалывание. 

Не знаю что сейчас делать. Хотя совсем недавно пинал мяч и делал все как здоровый человек. Помогите подскажите кто как вылечил онемение ноги. После блокады никакие таблетки и лекарства не употреблялось.

Ниже приложу фото снимков и заключение.


----------



## La murr (7 Июл 2020)

@Kenidavai, Иван, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Elka66 (7 Июл 2020)

На корешок налили,к неврологу,боль НПВС,онемение нейромедином и мильгаммой


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2020)

Блокада помогла, боль стала меньше, но дальше отек снова вернулся и грыжа ползет дальше.
От ее увеличения нарастет онемение и так как гибнет чувствительная часть, боль уменьшается, главное, чтобы слабость не нарастала.
Слабость есть? Хромаете от слабости?


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, да на носок встать не могу левой ногой. Соответственно при ходьбе немного прихрамываю потому что стопа не может полноценно работать икрой.

Слабость вроде не нарастает а как бы вроде по чуть чуть немного или мне кажется исчезает что ли. Но опять же я не знаю как проверить слабость в ноге. На носок я встать не могу левой новой. Но к себе тяну, стопой могу работать в любую сторону. Но вот онемение пятки и внешней части стопы с мизинцем а так же икры очень не даёт покоя. Я очень переживаю что это так теперь на всю жизнь...У меня еще свадьба 22 августа в этом году и не хотелось конечно там как калека хромать. Помогите пожалуйста. Очень прошу.

Я уже даже жалею что сделал эту блокаду т.к. щас непонятно. Что там происходит т.к. боли нету. И такое ощущение что там все в порядке...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2020)

Kenidavai написал(а):


> Я уже даже жалею что сделал эту блокаду т.к. щас непонятно. Что там происходит т.к. боли нету. И такое ощущение что там все впорядке...


Не путайте одно с другим. Блокаду делали не в реанимации, то есть фасеточную. Никак ситуация не от нее. Блокада свое дело сделала, боли нет, а грыжа и ее последствия остались.

Сейчас решать надо как лечиться:
- оперативно
- консервативно


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

Думаю обойтись без оперативного вмешательства. Т.к. Есть надежда на другой вид восстановления. Пока утром и вечером делаю вис на турнике. Хожу по больше. Носок тяну на себя и стопой в разные стороны. Делаю планку. Еще хочу записаться в бассейн. Ну и к конце недели поеду на прием к мужику который занимается иглорефлексотерапией.

@Доктор Ступин подскажите может будут рекомендации какие физ нагрузки избегать, что может нельзя сидеть, лежать там к примеру на животе. И в таком духе. Чтоб не правоцировать рост грыжи и увеличение. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2020)

Решение приняли. Лечим консервативно.
Составляем план лечения:
Сперва определяем цели и задачи.
Если с целями все просто:
- устранить боль
- сохранить и восстановить корешок
То по задачам и способам достижения этих задач надо разбираться.
Задач три:

Можно, условно, выделить три основных направления лечения:

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока.
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры.
3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания.*

По целям и задачам есть вопросы?
Если нет, переходим к обсуждению, как всего достичь.


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

Все ясно. Переходим к обсуждению)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2020)

*Задача 1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*

Методы, применяемые для достижения:
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.5. Физиотерапия;
1.6. Рефлексотерапия.

Что можете применить?


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

Если честно не очень сильно в этом разбираюсь но по возможности буду делать все что смогу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2020)

Kenidavai написал(а):


> Если честно не очень сильно в этом разбираюсь но по возможности буду делать все что смогу.


Так это главное в лечении.
Надо определить то, что вы можете делать.

1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
- боли нет, но сейчас важно устранить отек-это первый и главный способ уменьшить грыжу на первом этапе поэтому используем пункт 1.4
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
- лучше всего блокада с Дипроспаном или капельницы и Дексаметазоном.

1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
- миорелаксанты, но у вас слабость, не надо

1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
- мы используем лимфодренаж пневмомассажем, но можно массаж, лфк для острого периода, просто поднять ноги при лежании.

1.5. Физиотерапия;
- что есть?

1.6. Рефлексотерапия. 
- хотя бы аппликатор.


Составляйте программу.


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

Блокада Дипроспаном была. До этого было 5 капельниц в которых был как раз дексаметазон. Там по мимо этого были еще препараты. Сейчас приложу фото там врач прописывал препараты для капельницы.



Соответственно моя программа это пункт
1.3 ЛФК и массаж ноги
1.5 Физиотерапия начну с иглоукалывания а там дальше видно будет.
1.6 аппликатор кузнецова куплю. Мне его надо под спину или под ногу? Или валик купить и катать по ноге или по спине!?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2020)

Отлично
1.3 ЛФК и массаж ноги
Какое лфк знаете?

1.5 Физиотерапия начну с иглоукалывания а там дальше видно будет.
Иглоукалывание это рефлектотерапия, только точечная, 

1.6 аппликатор кузнецова куплю. Мне его надо под спину или под ногу? Или валик купить и катать по ноге или по спине!?
А аппликатор Кузнецова это зональная рефлексотерапия  

И так остается:
- лфк, какое?
- иглотерапия с доктором, как часто?
- домашняя рефлексотерапия зональная на аппликаторе кузнецова 3-4 раза в день, минут от 15 до 30, до ощущения не боли, а тепла, лучше на все места боли и онемение. Для продления эффекта рефлексотерапии после аппликатора- мазь с тепловым эффектом.
- физиотерапия, какая? С доктором иди домашняя?
И далее вторая задача.


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какое лфк знаете?


Думаю взять на вооружение данные лфк.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> иглотерапия с доктором, как часто?


Два три раза. Пока еще не был у него потому что он сказал пока действует блокада к нему бесполезно идти. сказал прийти к нему через 10 дней после блокады.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> физиотерапия, какая? С доктором иди домашняя?


тут еще пока не решил. Но скорее всего буду обращаться в больницу. Еще подумывал о плавании это же тоже своего рода физиотерапия?


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какое лфк знаете?


Говорят у вас есть отличные упражнения как раз для моего случая) Был бы очень рад если бы поделились ими)))


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин я спать буду. У нас на Дальнем Востоке уже ночь. Сейчас кстати всегда подкладываю подушку под колени во время сна. Читал что так позвоночник расслабляется. Завтра прочитаю если будут ответы. Ещё раз огромное вам спасибо за вашу помощь и поддержку вы делаете больше чем все наши врачи в моем городе. Это правда!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2020)

....Думаю взять на вооружение данные лфк.
*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​
9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*

11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*


Как вариант.  Пока лежите дома делаем 2-4 раза в день, по 5-7 раз каждое движение. До боли, чуть на боль, но не через боль.
Неделю на каждый период, если не больно на этом периоде, переходите на следующий, больно -продолжаем.

....Два три раза. Пока еще не был у него потому что он сказал пока действует блокада к нему бесполезно идти. сказал прийти к нему через 10 дней после блокады.
То есть пока только аппликатор 


...тут еще пока не решил. Но скорее всего буду обращаться в больницу.
Надо

....Еще подумывал о плавании это же тоже своего рода физиотерапия?
Никак. Это лфк и лфк второго периода.

Есть слабость ноги, по нему так же надо:
1. Лфк для слабой мышцы -тянем ногу на себя со счетом на 5 и от себя, на счет до 10 и с упром пальцами стопы на что-то, так чтобы стопа оставалась под углом 90 град.
2. Лекарства для восстановления нерва -Оговорите с доктором прием Трентала и Нейромидина

Итак перечислим что что будете делать на первом этапе уже сегодня:
- лфк общее и для слабой стопы
- аппликатор и разогревающая мазь после

Остальное (иголки, физиотерапия, лекарства для нерва) как получиться.
Так?




*2 Эадача. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*

2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.


Что будете делать?


----------



## Kenidavai (8 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин забыл хотел спросить. В моем случае можно ли мне висеть на турнике просто?! Или наоборот усугубит положение!?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2020)

Как раз вторая задача.
Как Вы думаете место с грыжей должно двигаться?


----------



## Kenidavai (9 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как раз вторая задача.
> Как Вы думаете место с грыжей должно двигаться?


Я думаю что место с грыжей двигаться не должно!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Итак перечислим что что будете делать на первом этапе уже сегодня:
> - ЛФК общее и для слабой стопы
> - аппликатор и разогревающая мазь после
> 
> ...


Уже начал. сделал утром ЛФК массаж и натер ногу мазью. Вечером после работы сделал тоже самое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2020)

1. Правильно.
2. Молодец.
3. Что можете из 2 задачи?


----------



## Kenidavai (10 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ....Думаю взять на вооружение данные лфк.
> *Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​
> 9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*
> 
> ...


2.1 Смогу
2.2 Куплю Корсет для спины.
2.3 К мануальщику запишусь на массаж.
2.4 Не понимаю что это
2.5 не смогу потому что у нас наврятли такое есть
2.6 Тоже можно попробовать
2.7 Легко)))) до этого этим и занимался когда заработал грыжу.
2.8 Тут не понятно) что за психологическая коррекция)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2020)

2.1 Смогу
2.6 Тоже можно попробовать

А как знаете вести себя в последний жизни? Почитайте и обсудим.
1. http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
*2. Требования к организации современного рабочего места*


> Ваше рабочее место соответствует требованиям или Вы преднамеренно формируете свою усталость.





2.2 Куплю Корсет для спины.
Какой знаете? Почитайте и обсудим

*Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.*


> Корсеты могут применяться для защиты от холода, для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе,  для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Сейчас формируется новое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине.



2.3 К мануальщику запишусь на массаж.
А что делает мануальный терапевт знаете?

2.4 Не понимаю что это
Вытяжение.

2.5 не смогу потому что у нас наврятли такое есть
*Как выбрать матрас?*


> Как можно из всей «армии» матрасов выбрать наилучший, отвечающий всем основным требованиям потребителей? Так какой же матрас может считаться самым правильным? Приведем основные требования к матрасам, а Вы сделаете выводы.


2.7 Легко)))) до этого этим и занимался когда заработал грыжу.
Значит неправильно занимались.
Отдельно ниже расскажу


2.8 Тут не понятно) что за психологическая коррекция)))
Это то, чем мы сейчас занимаемся, успокаиваем и обучаем


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2020)

> 2.7 Легко)))) до этого этим и занимался когда заработал грыжу.


Значит неправильно занимались.

Задачи теперь, из-за грыжи, другие и их  две:
- фиксация пораженного сегмента (короткие мышцы)
- формирование стереотипа минимального движения пораженного сегмента в быту (длинные мышцы).

*На лечебном этапе, *приступают к _лечебным методикам ЛФК_ сразу же после прекращении болевого синдрома в покое. При _постельном режиме_ комплекс лечебной гимнастики выполняется в постели. Комплекс сводиться к расслабляющим упражнениям, выполняемым практически без движения в позвоночнике с задачей добиться расслабления напряженных мышц позвоночника и конечностей. Все упражнения выполняют из исходного положения - лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленных и тазобедренных суставах ногами. Предпочтение отдается упражнениям, направленным на расслабление мышц туловища, плечевого пояса и таза, верхних и нижних конечностей и вытяжение позвоночника по его оси, что способствует декомпрессии межпозвонкового диска, нервных корешков и сосудов. Упражнения, вызывающие боль, следует ограничить по амплитуде, по степени мышечного напряжения или исключить совсем. Если же боль очень значительна, то начинать занятия следует, лишь по прохождении наиболее острого периода, лучше оставить позвоночник в покое на несколько лишних дней, чем заставлять себя заниматься гимнастикой через силу, что лишь затягивает выздоровление. При движениях руками и ногами, не следует допускать увеличения поясничного лордоза, так как это может усилить болевой синдром, часто для решения этой проблемы вполне достаточно подложить под колени мягкий валик. Упражнения выполняются сериями по 5-10 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления.
На _палатном режиме_, при некотором снижении интенсивности болей упражнения можно выполнять как в постели, так и в гимнастическом зале. При организации «дневного стационара», в случае отсутствия гимнастического зала вполне достаточно выполнять комплексы этого этапа в домашних условиях, на полу, используя для этого гимнастический коврик или обычный ковер. Обычно, для правильного выполнения комплекса достаточно указать пациенту на особенности выполнения. В комплекс следует осторожно включать изометрические упражнения для тренировки мышц брюшного пресса и больших ягодичных мышц, мышц плечевого пояса, в конечностях превалируют динамические движения. Все упражнения, так же выполняются из исходного положения - лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и из положения в упоре на коленях. В положении на животе для уменьшения поясничного лордоза, необходимо во время упражнений подложить мягкий валик под живот. Динамические упражнения выполняются сериями по 10-15 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления. Изометрические упражнения, 2-4 повторения с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с.

*На *_*восстановительном этапе*_ переходят к _восстановительным методикам ЛФК_, для которых характерна максимальная нагрузка в непораженных отделах, а в пораженных отделах, до уровня появления и удержания болевого синдрома на этом уровне, без его преодоления. Показанием к назначению восстановительного комплекса ЛФК служит отсутствие болевого синдрома, в положении лежа, стоя, при обычной повседневной нагрузке по самообслуживанию и выполнению лечебного комплекса. В связи с переводом на _общий режим_, упражнения восстановительного комплекса выполняются в домашних условиях, а при наличии и в зале ЛФК. Комплекс упражнений выполняют из исходных положений лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и в коленно-кистевом положении. Методики направлены на увеличение подвижности в конечностях, укрепление мышц спины, живота, мобилизацию в пораженных отделах. Следует отметить, что при нестабильности в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте и при корешковом синдроме, упражнения на мобилизацию выполняются в соседних отделах и сегментах. Количество повторений динамических упражнений в конечностях необходимо довести до 15-20, 2-3 раза в день, темп и амплитуду выполнения упражнений можно постепенно увеличивать до максимальных. Наращивания силы и выносливости мышц туловища лучше добиваться за счет изометрических упражнений, 5-6 повторений с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с. С целью мобилизации в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте выполняют упражнения с кифозированием и лордозированием отдела.


*Для *_*профилактического этапа*_, основными являются _профессионально-тренирующие комплексы ЛФК,_ для которых характерны повышенные требования к организму, совершенствование и развитие нового стереотипа до уровня достаточного для профессиональной деятельности. Главная задача добиться автоматизма поддержания осанки, в положении сидя и стоя, и соблюдение рационального двигательного режима в ходьбе, и при наклонах. Именно поэтому в систему упражнений включаются упражнения из исходных положений и лежа, и сидя, и стоя, в том числе и в наклоне. Количество повторений упражнений увеличивается до 15-20, 2-3 занятия в неделю, а при возможности ежедневно. В этом периоде добавляется задача увеличения подвижности позвоночного столба в целом. Однако упражнения, направленные на решение этой задачи, следует проводить осторожно и в облегченных исходных положениях, лежа или сидя. Количество повторений, темп и амплитуда постепенно увеличиваются до максимальных.
В качестве тренирующих комплексов способствующих функциональному восстановлению и развитию функциональных возможностей (резервов) организма возможно использование специализированной функциональной гимнастики направленной на развитие психомоторной саморегуляции (различные восточные практики). Из средств тренировочных занятий следует признать целесообразным применение тех, которые не будут воздействовать отрицательно на поврежденные позвонки и диски. К ним относятся: велотренажер, упражнения с резиновыми бинтами, плавание, к специальным видам физической подготовки, наиболее эффективно восстанавливающим физические качества, относятся программы тренировок на силовых тренажерах. Как правило, эта группа упражнений требует специальных условий и выполняется в залах ЛФК и фитнес - клубах. Программы таких тренировок направлены преимущественно на стабилизацию места поражения и развитие силы и физической выносливости мышц ног, живота, рук и шеи. Динамические упражнения с отягощениями предпочтительно выполнять в исходном положении лежа (на спине, животе) и сидя, для исключения вертикальных нагрузок на позвоночник. Критерием адекватности тренирующей гимнастики служит отсутствие болевого синдрома при интенсивной и разнообразной профессиональной физической деятельности.

 На всех этапах реабилитационных мероприятий комплексы лечебных, восстановительных и тренировочных упражнений должны быть специализированными и выполнение их – дозировано. Чем интенсивнее нагрузка, тем больше выражена ответная реакция организма, тем быстрее и эффективнее процесс восстановления функционального состояния позвоночника и выше работоспособность человека. При этом следует помнить, что критерием адекватности физической нагрузки служит отсутствие болевого синдрома в момент и после тренировок и физиологическая реакция на неё.

Осталась треться задача по уменьшению размеров грыжи после купирования острого периода


----------



## Kenidavai (11 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть слабость ноги, по нему так же надо:
> 1. Лфк для слабой мышцы -тянем ногу на себя со счетом на 5 и от себя, на счет до 10 и с упром пальцами стопы на что-то, так чтобы стопа оставалась под углом 90 град.


Мне кажется я неправильно делаю. Я лежу на полу. Поднимаю ногу медленно. И потом упираюсь стопой в плоскую твердую поверхность дивана и давлю ногой 10 сек. Неправильно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2020)

Можно не поднимать, просто упереться и давить, в если носочек будет чуть на себя так вообще хорошо.


----------



## Kenidavai (12 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое


----------



## Kenidavai (14 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин подскажите пожалуйста. У меня нет возможности дома лежать. А работаю я торговым представителем. Соответственно на машине езжу с утра до обеда. Я подкладываю подушку под поясницу. Ортопедическую пока нет возможности купить. Из за цены ( Есть накидка на сидушку массажная. Типо вибрирующая. Можно ли мне такую использовать? Или только ухудшить положение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2020)

Не должно быть ухудшения. Нет таких данных. И не вижу проблемы.


----------

